# Goshawk



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all long time since i posted on here.... just ordered my russian goshawk and one else getting new birds this year???


----------



## tomty (Oct 12, 2012)

*bird*

im after a female spar this year to put in with my male


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah nice spars are great little birds!!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

female barn owl with any luck, but so far finding the right one is proving a nightmare.

will also be testing the water regarding some new flying and aviary ground, i've been offered both but i dont know if funds and time will stretch sadly.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

i do love barn owls.... i have grown very found of one myself


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> i do love barn owls.... i have grown very found of one myself
> 
> image


thats beautiful! not seen one that dark in a very long time.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah she gets all the attention, our normal barn owl just gets passed by!


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldnt mind a new bird, one of them vikki blows that you got in your sig would do me for a while.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> i do love barn owls.... i have grown very found of one myself
> 
> image


Hi, i am not expert on birds of prey, but I do have a keen interest in them. To me that looks like a African Barn Owl. Does anyone know if it is?


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

she is a dark breasted barn owl, dont mind the hung over head, me and the wonderful jj










Barn Owl - Tyto alba


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> yeah she gets all the attention, our normal barn owl just gets passed by!


well if you want to sell her so he gets the proper amount of attention i'd be happy to consider her :whistling2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

as much as id love to make you happy, i couldnt be without her lol


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully breed some more peregrines this year but will still be flying my pr falcon and pr 7/8ths gyrkin.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah we are also hopin to get a few buzzards in aswal


----------

